# Protocal a follow up?



## giggler (Feb 28, 2008)

I started a thread under Ethnic foods some time back. Now I would like to give a review of my meal...

Do I start a new thread? Or just post to the end of the old thread.

Kinda new to this wonderful board.

Thanks, Eric Austin Tx.


----------



## The Z (Feb 28, 2008)

I think I would go to my original post and click 'edit', then start the review portion with "Edited to add review on February 28, 2008" and then just go on with your review.  It will bump your original post to the top and will have background info right there with it so people know what you're reviewing.


----------



## Andy M. (Feb 28, 2008)

The Z said:


> I think I would go to my original post and click 'edit', then start the review portion with "Edited to add review on February 28, 2008" and then just go on with your review. It will bump your original post to the top and will have background info right there with it so people know what you're reviewing.


 

...or just add a last post to the thread with your review of the recipe.


----------



## The Z (Feb 28, 2008)

Yeah... I had second thoughts about my suggestion as I wasn't sure an edit would lead to a 'bump'.


----------



## GB (Feb 28, 2008)

No the edit will not bump it. 

the best thing to do is go into your existing thread and post a new reply. That way anyone who had posted in that thread or subscribed to it would then see your new follow up post.


----------

